# Putin: Does anyone even listen to us?



## Tehon (Sep 27, 2015)

Have Americans ever had an ability to rationalize world events and objectively contemplate our place in the world? Or is the power of propaganda and it's reliance on national pride just too great for the average American to overcome?

I imagine most here will see Putin's answer as just his own propaganda. I think he is speaking quite rationally about his country's own position in the world in relation to the West.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 29, 2015)

More inconvenient realities for Americans to swallow, this time brought to you by the propagandist Charlie Rose.

All eyes on Putin

Charlie Rose: You also have said that the worst thing to happen in the last century was the collapse of the Soviet empire. There are those who look at Ukraine, especially Ukraine and Georgia, and they believe that you do not want to recreate the Soviet empire, but you do want to recreate a sphere of influence, which you think Russia deserves because of the relationship that has existed. Why are you smiling? Why?

President Putin: You're makingme happy, because we're always suspected of some ambitions. And they always try to distort something. I indeed said that I believe that the collapse of the USSR was a huge tragedy of the 20th century. You know why?

Charlie Rose: Why?

President Putin: Because, first of all, in an instant 25 million Russian people found themselves beyond the borders of the Russian state, although they were living within the borders of the Soviet Union. Then, all of a sudden, the USSR collapsed -- just overnight, in fact. And it's turned out that in the former Soviet Republics -- 25 million Russian people were living. They were living in a single country. And all of a sudden, they turned out to be outside the borders of the country. You see this is a huge problem. First of all, there were everyday problems, the separation of families, social problems, economic problems. You can't list them all. Do you think it's normal that 25 million Russian people were abroad all of a sudden? Russia was the biggest divided nation in the world. It's not a problem? Well, maybe not for you. But it's a problem for me.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2015)

Tehon said:


> More inconvenient realities for Americans to swallow, this time brought to you by the propagandist Charlie Rose.
> 
> All eyes on Putin
> 
> ...



what point do you imagine you made------propagandaist pig tehon??


----------



## Camp (Sep 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > More inconvenient realities for Americans to swallow, this time brought to you by the propagandist Charlie Rose.
> ...


Why is this propaganda? When the USSR fell and gave up eastern Europe it did in fact leave millions of Russians out of Russian control. People were under USSR protection and control one day and not the next day. Maybe Russia should have helped them return to Russia, but they didn't.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > More inconvenient realities for Americans to swallow, this time brought to you by the propagandist Charlie Rose.
> ...


We are subjected to ceaseless propaganda. It interferes with people's ability to rationalize events. My link to the Charlie Rose interview was an example of such propaganda and Putin's responses to it. Perhaps there are those, such as yourself, that just don't have the intellect to see thru the propaganda or that don't want to because it serves your own Zionist agenda.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 29, 2015)

Camp said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Exactly, Putin's response was based in reality while Rose's question was just a rehash of old propaganda. So blatantly obvious was the propaganda that Putin had a chuckle, yet large numbers of Americans buy into it. I want to understand why.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2015)

Tehon said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



right----the WHOLE world is mesmerized by   ZIONIST PROPAGANDA for the past
   3000 years.      I know that  "fact"   I have been in mosques and listened to the
   Kusbarah jumaat feces fling


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



oh gee-----putin giggled


----------



## Tehon (Sep 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> right----the WHOLE world is mesmerized by   ZIONIST PROPAGANDA for the past
> 3000 years.


Well I don't think it dates back that far, but yeah.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 30, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Charlie Rose is a drunk. I do think Putin liked him, tho', as he asked Rose to stay for tea, then brought in appetizers, then asked him to stay for dinner (according to Rose on the full PBS replay of the interview which was 90 minutes long. 60 minutes only showed 1/3rd of the interview)


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Have Americans ever had an ability to rationalize world events and objectively contemplate our place in the world? Or is the power of propaganda and it's reliance on national pride just too great for the average American to overcome?
> 
> I imagine most here will see Putin's answer as just his own propaganda. I think he is speaking quite rationally about his country's own position in the world in relation to the West.



A nation's people have always convinced themselves their leadership are the good guys, and whoever they say is the bad guys are bad. No one wants to consider their home nation is actually the bad guys in the equation.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Have Americans ever had an ability to rationalize world events and objectively contemplate our place in the world? Or is the power of propaganda and it's reliance on national pride just too great for the average American to overcome?
> ...


Like the Germans under the Nazi regime.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Tehon (Oct 11, 2015)

Vladimir Putin excerpt  from video above:


> "So Mr. McCain, as is known, was a prisoner of war in Vietnam. They put him not into a prison, but a hole in the ground. That is where he spent many years. And as any man would have, that is where he left his mind."


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Vladimir Putin excerpt  from video above:
> 
> 
> > "So Mr. McCain, as is known, was a prisoner of war in Vietnam. They put him not into a prison, but a hole in the ground. That is where he spent many years. And as any man would have, that is where he left his mind."



Putin said nothing other than standard  Nazi-Baathist-islamo shit----certainly nothing
that the dogs of mecca of the Baathist hue have not already claimed.    Do you
actually believe you are presenting something  "new"?-------the elegant sophistry
which the islamo Nazi pigs use to tie EVERYTHING evil in the world to the Zionist
controlled  CIA   is almost 70 years old   (ie since the CIA was formed----before that
it was, simply,   the   "world Zionist conspiracy")     was perfected by your other
'god'   josef Goebbels         I read quite a bit of your filth as a child----long long ago


----------



## Tehon (Oct 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Vladimir Putin excerpt  from video above:
> ...


I made no claims about the video, I simply post it in hopes that my fellow Americans will contemplate the mans words with an open mind. Of course I fully realize that there are those such as yourself who will be completely unwilling/unable to do that. That's ok too, you are not obliged to comment.

The media paints a picture for Americans that Putin is the enemy, that he is a monster of sorts. Comparing the two videos above I can get a sense of who the real monster is.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2015)

Tehon said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



I am familiar with islamo Nazi sophistry-------from reading your stuff
more than 5 decades ago ------and later on interacting with lots of
muslims  reared on it.       Putin simply reiterated the same crap------
it existed before Goebbels was born but he virtually perfected it-----
the US did not create  ISIS--------Isis was created by muhummad 1400
years ago and I heard from muslims educated in muslim countries
about the INEVITABLE future of world wide caliphatism       It is very
sad that the people in the white house over the past 50 years did not
get the education that I got------right here in the USA----just reading
your propaganda and knowing lots of muslims thru my work.    Anyone
interested in  the fairytale of the  GLORIOUS CALIPHATE-----find a
Pakistani and get him to talk about the MOGHUL EMPIRE-----or --even
a muslim from India


----------



## Igrok_ (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Tehon (Oct 23, 2015)

In the past 25 years, the threshold for the use of force has gone down noticeably. The anti-war immunity we have acquired after two world wars, which we had on a subconscious, psychological level, has become weaker. The very perception of war has changed: for TV viewers it was becoming and has now become an entertaining media picture, as if nobody dies in combat, as if people do not suffer and cities and entire states are not destroyed.

Unfortunately, military terminology is becoming part of everyday life. Thus, trade and sanctions wars have become today’s global economic reality – this has become a set phrase used by the media. The sanctions, meanwhile, are often used also as an instrument of unfair competition to put pressure on or completely ‘throw’ competition out of the market. As an example, I could take the outright epidemic of fines imposed on companies, including European ones, by the United States. Flimsy pretexts are being used, and all those who dare violate the unilateral American sanctions are severely punished.

You know, this may not be Russia’s business, but this is a discussion club, therefore I will ask: Is that the way one treats allies? No, this is how one treats vassals who dare act as they wish – they are punished for misbehaving.

Last year a fine was imposed on a French bank to a total of almost $9 billion – $8.9 billion, I believe. Toyota paid $1.2 billion, while the German Commerzbank signed an agreement to pay $1.7 billion into the American budget, and so forth.

We also see the development of the process to create non-transparent economic blocs, which is done following practically all the rules of conspiracy. The goal is obvious – to reformat the world economy in a way that would make it possible to extract a greater profit from domination and the spread of economic, trade and technological regulation standards.

The creation of economic blocs by imposing their terms on the strongest players would clearly not make the world safer, but would only create time bombs, conditions for future conflicts.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 23, 2015)

Tehon said:


>



If you want to know who created ISIS----do not ask PUTIN------read the koran and learn a bit
about islam and its disgusting history--------ISIS is islam.     Anyone who denied the INEVITABLE---
development of an ISIS -----as the  "ARAB SPRING"   developed a few years ago------(as I did) 
is either completely ignorant of islam -------or a filthy liar    (lots of filthy liars amongst the supporters
of shariah shit


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Have Americans ever had an ability to rationalize world events and objectively contemplate our place in the world? Or is the power of propaganda and it's reliance on national pride just too great for the average American to overcome?
> 
> I imagine most here will see Putin's answer as just his own propaganda. I think he is speaking quite rationally about his country's own position in the world in relation to the West.


You have  a few good pints to make. But when you coach them in insults to America you lose.

you are your own worst enemy, and you do a great disservice to any cause you imagine you are defending


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Have Americans ever had an ability to rationalize world events and objectively contemplate our place in the world? Or is the power of propaganda and it's reliance on national pride just too great for the average American to overcome?
> ...



not HIS points,  propaganda du'jour


----------



## Sonc (Oct 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


----------



## Tehon (Oct 24, 2015)

Dante said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Have Americans ever had an ability to rationalize world events and objectively contemplate our place in the world? Or is the power of propaganda and it's reliance on national pride just too great for the average American to overcome?
> ...


Thanks Dante, you make a reasonable point, and one that I did consider. But what stimulates people? I think it would be different for different people. And when does being critical cross the line to being offensive? Again I think it would depend on the perceptions of the individual. I am not convinced that I have done my "cause" any great disservice nor am I naive to believe that I was ever going to have a profound influence on how Americans perceive their collective place in the world in the first place.


----------



## Dante (Oct 24, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


forget how Americans percieve what you wrote, what about people who will be viewing your post>

There exist great distinctions between viewing and reading posts on the web


----------



## Sonc (Oct 25, 2015)

Dante said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



But what offends you? The fact that the US - a terrorist state? US totalitarian state?
What the United States uses torture?
What the US is killing innocent people?
What the police are killing people in the United States?
The fact that in the US most of the prisoners?
The fact that the US has been at war somewhere?
Unknown number of innocent people who killed your soldiers and drones?
Or the fact that modern propaganda appeared in the United States?
Or the fact that you are constantly afraid of ... the Soviet Union, Iran, Iraq, Russia, China ... you live in this information shit.


What exactly are offends? =))


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2015)

Sonc said:


> But what offends you? The fact that the US - a terrorist state? US totalitarian state?
> What the United States uses torture?
> What the US is killing innocent people?
> What the police are killing people in the United States?
> ...


Hmm, you're not serious.. Maybe you think you are but hysteria and paranoia are not normal.

Make a clear and concise and rational statement and you will get Dante's attention


----------



## Sonc (Oct 25, 2015)

Dante said:


> Hmm, you're not serious.. Maybe you think you are but hysteria and paranoia are not normal.
> Make a clear and concise and rational statement and you will get Dante's attention


I'm serious. I have listed the real facts.
They call you hysterical? Condolences. Take Prozac.

Your attention?
Do you know Russian? Have you ever been in Russia?


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2015)

good bye


----------



## Sonc (Oct 25, 2015)

Dante said:


> good bye


еби сь в о чко мань як=)


----------



## Sonc (Oct 25, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Have Americans ever had an ability to rationalize world events and objectively contemplate our place in the world? Or is the power of propaganda and it's reliance on national pride just too great for the average American to overcome?
> ...


Not always.





Gorbachev, Khrushchev, Yeltsin was pedigreed assholes ... =))
Yeltsin gave the war in Chechnya. So many innocents were killed (Chechens). How can we consider it a "good guy"?

Khrushchev gave the Crimea.
With the Russian population.
*Opinion wondering how you can donate "2 million people? =)))*
Khrushchev's son lives in the United States.
Granddaughter - teaches politics at the University of the United States.

*That's interesting interviews*
Нина Хрущева: «Путин подавится Крымом»

Her grandfather gave the territory. He is good.
And Putin returned people to their homeland. He is bad.
Bad for whom? =))

The interview - 100% false.
And when an American writes simple things - I can understand that. He just does not know.
But when shit writes of Khrushchev's granddaughter. Who teaches politics.
This is the political prostitution.

And by the way. Note the name of the portal.
This is Russian propaganda.

It's amazing, right? Russian propaganda on its website provides links to the other point of view.
Something like that is on the CNN or Fox News?

We watch the news, and Russian and American. And we are shocked by the amount of lies, which is shown in the United States.
About Georgia, about Abkhazia, Crimea, Ukraine, Russia.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 25, 2015)

Sonc said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Without Yeltzin, you, your family, everyone you know would be dead.


----------



## Sonc (Oct 25, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Without Yeltzin, you, your family, everyone you know would be dead.


Why is that? Who told you that?
Yeltsin had killed a lot of Russian.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 25, 2015)

Sonc said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Without Yeltzin, you, your family, everyone you know would be dead.
> ...



The World Was Never Closer To Nuclear War Than On Jan. 25, 1995 - Business Insider

Coulda, shoulda, didn't.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2015)

Dante said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


What are you saying? Spit it out. You think Americans won't watch the video because they believe that Putin is the enemy? I know this already. That's why I post the video..........to show that he is not.


----------



## Sonc (Oct 25, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Many times I have noticed that in the West they write good things about those people who have made a lot of bad for the Russian.
And vice versa. Demonize those who do for the Russian something good.
We can not verify this story. And I do not think that's true. Yeltsin was a binge alcoholic.
Here he began to speak, confusing page. And in the beginning, he read "the final word" =)
- This is the end?
I can not imagine...
- Now, for 1 minute, you must decide the fate of the world.
I think that if the United States have caused a real nuclear strike, Yeltsin would not even wake up =)


On the other hand
There is the easiest a parameter.
birth rate / mortality.
1991=)





Take Stalin.
Assassin. The Dictator.
Take dry numbers





Bad Stalin - 2.5
Good Yeltsin - 0.5

=))))

These figures without political and ideological garbage.
If a man lives well - he gives birth to children.
If a man lives is very good - he gives birth to many children.
If a man lives bad, he had no money, no stability - he does not give birth children.

And the war in Chechnya is a crime.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2015)

Dante said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> > But what offends you? The fact that the US - a terrorist state? US totalitarian state?
> ...


Dante, which offends you more? The US supporting terrorism in Syria and elsewhere....or Russian President Vladimir Putin calling attention to it in a video posted on USMB.


----------



## Igrok_ (Oct 25, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


I think another man in such case would have dealt the same way. Except he would not have allowed western consultants robbing the country and push it on the edge of death.
However, I have read his book "the president's marathon", he was trying to show up as a well-doer and strong leader, but was only the one who wanted to do good and did worst.


----------



## Sonc (Oct 25, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> but was only the one who wanted to do good and did worst.


It can be understood. It's hard to do something good if you're constantly drunk =))


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


It was more the gibberish you wrote than any video


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Sonc said:
> ...


Dante is not offended by either. That is the point. Your gibberish is all about assumption syou have


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2015)

Dante said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Tehon is making a mental note that Dante is a nothing more than a douchebag concerned with running up his post count. Good luck


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Huh? Douchebah says what?

If that is all Dante wanted he would NOT need you.  

what a loser. to even think you matter is so outlandish as to defy imagination


----------



## Tehon (Dec 14, 2016)

For all you bed wetters who have forgotten, this is what an adult sounds like.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 14, 2016)

Tehon said:


> For all you bed wetters who have forgotten, this is what an adult sounds like.



Putin has our number. He knows that the US creates more problems for itself, than it solves; only to score internal 'brownie points', as he puts it. He's a very patient leader when it comes to US Russophobe rhetoric from both parties.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 14, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > For all you bed wetters who have forgotten, this is what an adult sounds like.
> ...


Thank you for being open minded to look at the video, in the current climate I didn't expect any response.

Yes, Putin has not much choice but to be patient. Watch..... wait...... and see. He must be looking on with quite a bit of amusement, America is losing its shit.

Of course he is an experienced diplomat and he understands that Trump may or may not work to improve relations regardless of what the rhetoric is. He certainly has very recent memories from the Obama administration and he knows that talk is cheap. Whether or not Bolton gets appointed to the State Dept. will be a big tell in my opinion.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 15, 2017)

Kudos to Oliver Stone and Showtime for bringing the American people this candid interview with Putin.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 17, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Kudos to Oliver Stone and Showtime for bringing the American people this candid interview with Putin.



Tehon, thanks for trying to post those great movies, unfortunately videos so far are unavailable, all your links. 

Let's see, may be those links will work:



Oliver Stone - Putin Interview Part #3 English Subs

The Putin Interviews Part 4
^Part 4 , all about US-Russian relationship


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos to Oliver Stone and Showtime for bringing the American people this candid interview with Putin.
> ...


Thank you Stratford. The reaction in the US media to the interviews has been about what you might expect. Shock that an American would sit down and talk to Putin as if he was a human. I imagine the series will go mostly ignored. A shame really.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Okay, comrade. I find it hard to take you srsly with one of these in your avatar.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


You will look for any excuse to divert your attention. I already know that. You may as well have said nothing.

Besides, it is just a symbol that represents power of the people. I stand against the power structure that dominates our society. What is wrong with that?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Where do you stand on "excess labor value", comrade?

Does that symbol mean you are against the lawfully elected president of The United States?

I already know what the power of the people is in my country. I ain't talking about Communists, either. I'm talking about real Americans. I'm talking 5th generation black people that own 160 acres because they bought their neighbor's land up as they moved out and worked it. I'm talking American Indians, Latino Americans, Asian Americans, and yes, White Americans, too.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Marion, I hate to  interrupt you, but what does Tehon's Avatar have to do with Putin, the subject of his thread?

If you read his posts in this thread, you'll find out: all of them are very profound and don't have anything to do with Communism. In fact, I wish all Americans had that realistic understanding of Russia like Tehon has, based on the facts, not Hollywood stories.

The thread is about Putin and US/Russian relationship. So are the Oliver Stones' series Tehon tried to post.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Break it down for me Barney-style then, please.

Is Putin a hardcore Communist? Probably less so than Tehon.

Does Putin want the best for his country? Yes! Good for him!

Does he consider Americans enemies? I'm sure he doesn't, but I would be wary of the US Fed Gov't, as I'm sure he is.

Are the US and Russia Christian nations? Yes they are.

Sad that Russia is looking more Christian than the US these days.

Then there's all the Putin and his friends run all the major industry over there thing.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I would like to share with you my affinity for Marx's theories and discuss my political philosophy but perhaps Stratford is right. The idea behind this thread was to challenge Americans to view the world from Putin's perspective. So having viewed any of the videos, do you have something to comment on?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Yeah! You should take your ass to Russia and apply for Russian citizenship.

Don't be surprised when you're to the left of them.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So, if you live in USA (or any other country) it's welcome to be ignorant about Russia? That's exactly what Soros and his buddies Globalists are trying to achieve and are throwing tons of money to brainwash the people. And it's sad to see (judging even from this crazy forum): at least half of Americans is successfully brainwashed.

I think, it's great that so many Americans prefer not to stay ignorant about Russia and its President and vise versa: a lot of Russians want to learn more about USA and its President. No need to apply for any citizenship: one should just try to stay with reality, not in the Wonderland with Alice.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Dude, anyone like Tehon already lives in Wonderland and doesn't come out to reality.

I live in the real world.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I was not talking about you, Marion. I want to say: it's not right to try to send somebody out of country just because he knows quite a bit about some other country. We should welcome that. Ignorant people are a lot easier to manipulate, do we want to help Globalists in their dirty games? I don't think so.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Putin and Trump are against the globalists. Problem is, there's so many and their lemmings entrenched in the US government.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


You live in a reality created for you by your corporate dominated government and its corporate controlled media. The real world exists outside of your bubble.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


 

I live in my world, which I make go 'round.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 17, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Russians, Americans, we all have our bubbles (or cockroaches in the head, like Russians like to say).

Let's concentrate on the views we share, on what's uniting us rather than on what's dividing us. BTW, that's what Putin is so good at: he is always ready to build a constructive dialogue with anybody who wants it. And in spite of all the sanctions and all that wild anti-Russian propaganda he keeps achieving pretty good results, benefiting his country. Latest:

India and Pakistan put aside their long-running tensions, as they were officially confirmed as members of the increasingly influential Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO), during a summit in Kazakhstan capital Astana. *SCO now includes  half of the all world population.*
Then there were 8: Eurasian powerhouse SCO expands after India & Pakistan join

I guess, NATO can go hang itself now.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> BTW, that's what Putin is so good at: he is always ready to build a constructive dialogue with anybody who wants it.


Yes he is and it surprised Oliver Stone. Stone even pressed Putin on it in the interview.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> I guess, NATO can go hang itself now.


NATO should have hung itself a long time ago.

That being said, the SCO is going to have the opposite affect on NATO. The US will likely look to increase its pressure on Russia as a result.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 17, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess, NATO can go hang itself now.
> ...



I think, US Elites are already pressuring Russia as much as they can . But I'm very proud of Russia, it keeps moving on, according to Eastern saying: "Dogs are barking but caravan is moving forward".


----------



## Stratford57 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey, people, watch this, you'll like it.
NBC CUT THIS CLIP OF PUTIN MAKING A MOCKERY OF MEGYN KELLY!


Vladimir Putin to Kelly : You and I, we have a much closer relationship than with Mr Flynn. You and I met up yesterday evening. You and I have worked all day together. We are meeting yet again at this moment. When I came to the event at our company, Russia Today, and sat down at the table, next to me there was a gentleman, and someone else was sitting down on my other side.

I almost did not talk to him. I said hello, we sat next to each other, then I said goodbye and left. This sums up my entire acquaintanceship with Mr Flynn. *If Mr Flynn and I had this kind of interaction, while you and I, we have spent an entire day together, and Mr Flynn was fired from his job, you then should be arrested and put in jail.*
Interview to NBC (full version, Kremlin site)


----------

